# Woods Core Plugger



## monsterdad1 (Oct 3, 2004)

I bought my tractor (New Holland TC33) as a package deal. One of the items is a Woods PL60 Core Plugger. The unit was manufactured in 1999 but appears nearly new. The seller said that it had only been used twice. Anybody know what this item is worth? Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome monsterdad1 :friends: :cheers: Not sure about the actual value but they seem to be selling in the $800 price range the last time I looked. Might be more with steel prices going up. That Woods plugger is a real nice implement; I would suggest keeping it as it can do a real nice job aerating a lawn. Why do you want to sell it? Just have no need for it?


----------



## monsterdad1 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks, Chief! You're right, this is a nice implement. However, I have more need for a blade and possibly a tiller. Can't believe how much steel has gone up. Was quoted $375 last week for a Woods RB72 blade. When I went to the dealer yesterday I was quoted $470 for the same blade. That's over 25%! Dealer said the price increase was due to the price of steel and the lower price was for an old stock unit which had been sold. He advised me to check other dealers for old stock, so I don't believe he was trying to take advantage of the press on steel and make an extra buck.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Prices have gone up a lot. Tractor Supply Center has the best prices for now. Most of their implements are King Kutter.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

If you were only closer. I am looking for a plugger.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

A tractor salvage place we do business with was getting $700-$800 / tonne for TIN!! Sheet metal from combines etc! WOW


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

monsterdad1, have you sold the plugger yet?


----------



## monsterdad1 (Oct 3, 2004)

I still have the plugger. I have photos available if you'd like to see it.


----------

